# Silverstone LC16M Hotkey Problem



## LC16M (Jan 12, 2008)

When i press any of the hotkeys windows says USB Device not recognized, tried all the USB ports to no avail.

It shows as unknown device in Device Manager, there is no driver installed but under driver details Windows says it is an USB Host controller.

I have SP2 and tried reinstalling the software from Silverstone 6.02 and 6.20 and even beta 7 from soundgraph, the makers of the software which i think is mainly for the remote, VFD and volume thing as these are all connected to each other. The hokeys are meant to work like a keyboard.

Finally could it be a compatability issue with Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

do you have any other USB ports that arent directly connected to the motherboard? and do they work? it might be that they motherboard doesnt have the right USB drivers. you can get them http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2579 and choose the chipset/sata RAID. try to avoid the VGA one because video card drivers dont like to be messed with


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

sure the hotkeys dont need their own program or driver? My logi keyboard required both to get the advanced buttons to work right.


----------



## LC16M (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for responses so far,

i will try the drivers from gigabyte website later, i think the board i got should be quite new though as it came with a vista driver CD as well as normal xp driver cd

i have plugged in usb wireless adapter and a keyboard in the back of the case, that is on the backplate rather than on the onboard headers and they all work fine, i have also tried plugging a front usb port into each of the six of the onboard usb headers and they work fine too, just the hotkeys aren't being recognised,

the silverstone cd that came with the case only has the software for the VFD, remote ir etc, that is it just has the soundgraph software to run the soundgraph oem hardware that Silverstone has designed into the case.

i agree that the hotkeys are looking for some drivers to run it but windows cant seem to allocate anything appropriate for it

if anyone has installed the hotkeys and could check what drivers are being used for it i could then try and get hold of them

cheers


----------



## pbb72 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, I am having the exact same problems, on the exact same motherboard!

I've tried about everything I can think of, trying out different USB ports, unplugging all other USB connectors, replacing the powersupply, flashing the BIOS, formatting the harddisk, ...

On a few rare occasions I can get it to work, but the connector needs to be unplugged to put the button panel back in the front panel, and after that it never works again.

And the weird thing is, it always works great on my ASUS motherboard, without any drivers installed.

I am seriously starting to think it is something with the motherboard...

We've been discussing this at the Soundgraph/iMON forum, and at least one other person with a Gigabyte motherboard (another model) has the same problem.


----------

